# Snow!



## jannerboyuk (Jan 18, 2013)

Proper weather 'ere in Wales innit.

Hope all the peeps in the valleys are ok, hear it's abit of chaos at the mo, day off work for me though


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 19, 2013)

Plenty in the eastern South Wales valleys I understand.

Here in Swansea, we have pathetic levels of slushy, rubbbish 'snow' 

Well jealous!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 19, 2013)

not the threatened doomsday terror snow!!  in Cardiff either


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm expecting more at some point more in the next few days, forecasts look snow-positive


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 20, 2013)

To judge by the radio weather reports the whole of Wales is under ten foot of snow and the whole country has ground to a halt. I was expecting the death toll to be in the hundreds of thousands. So you haven't been visited by Medicins Sans Culottes then?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 20, 2013)

Not in Swansea!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 20, 2013)

half melted away in Cardiff now


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jan 20, 2013)

Still plenty up on the northern fringe of the city, I think we get a blast of the Garth and Caerphilly mountain. Soft southern coastal Cardiff has bugger all though.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 20, 2013)

Meanwhile, up in the Valleys....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 20, 2013)

What's the luminous yellow stuff?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 20, 2013)

it's green minnie!
but yeah
what is it?


----------



## teqniq (Jan 20, 2013)

I asked my friend on facebook who made it but no reply. I think it may be that fluorescent netting stuff.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks like rave tutu....

and fuck the snow, i missed my flight to Glasgow as Cardiff Airport is shit


----------



## teqniq (Jan 20, 2013)

Yup (a reply) it's a tutu.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 21, 2013)

bus slips off embankment in Abercarn! 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-21121284
all kiddies safe


----------



## ddraig (Jan 22, 2013)

aaaaaaaaaaargggh
more blinkin snow! 
thought it was going with the rain


----------



## dessiato (Jan 22, 2013)

Snowing where I used to live in Portugal! Pleased I live in Spain now. I don't do cold!


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 22, 2013)

Going to get worse now from 3pm

Just took some pics of the roof in work, i forgot my decent camera tho.... might go home and get it


----------



## ddraig (Jan 22, 2013)

got dropped off at end of city rd and walked and public transport


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 22, 2013)

Drove in no issue, most people will be sent home later as they all live in the valleys... only a few of us live close so will have to stay no matter what..... just got biccys and cakes in just in case


----------



## ddraig (Jan 22, 2013)

init
oh to be a manager (not) who lives in a nice innaccessible place and can't come in! (or work from home)


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 22, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2653822

23 hours worth coming from 3pm

Arghhhhh!!!!!

Panic buy bread and wine!!!!!1


----------



## teqniq (Jan 22, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2653822
> Panic buy bread and wine!!!!!1


 Priorities, priorities!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 22, 2013)

lies"!!!!!11!!1!
can't see any


----------



## ddraig (Jan 22, 2013)

saying that
mrs took 1.5hrs to get from Roath to St Mellons this morn, gridlock in Rumney apparently!


----------



## existentialist (Jan 22, 2013)

Here in West Pembs, it's been raining on and off quite a bit since lunchtime, and the sky is leaden. Mrs E reports snow showers at Carmarthen, but we haven't seen more than the lightest dustingette of snow this far west, and none anticipated yet. It is weird watching all the news coverage of SNOW-GRIPPED BRRRRITAIN when it's 5C and the usual wet'n'grey here.


----------



## Tankus (Jan 22, 2013)

Nearly all gone in the vale.  near the coast........ But apparently south wales is in for a ''snow bomb'' tonight.........
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-forecast-Wales-southern-England-tonight.html


----------



## ddraig (Jan 22, 2013)

worra load of pants, coming down in Cardiff now but not sticking so far
one meeting cancelled today, later meeting went ahead
proper cuffuffle all day long 
picked up the wrong train ticket this morn and not my return section so was looking at an extra £2.20
showed the bloke at barriers the bit i picked up and he let me through


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 22, 2013)

Tankus said:


> Nearly all gone in the vale. near the coast........ But apparently south wales is in for a ''snow bomb'' tonight.........
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-forecast-Wales-southern-England-tonight.html


 
I think? we'll be too far West here in SA-land -- the BBC version of the Met Officer forecast, at the end of Wales Today earlier, didn't show it getting West enough. I've woken up surprised before, though, here.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 22, 2013)

so it's on! but not yet a snow bomb

pic from ilovesthediff on twitter
https://twitter.com/ILovesTheDiff/status/293821212939915264/photo/1/large


----------



## Tankus (Jan 22, 2013)

About 1 '' stuck on the ground... so far ..........nice

Rhoose has closed


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 23, 2013)

Amazingly, about 1" covering here in Swansea too overnight 

Once again I doubt it'll last that long, but just inland of city centre there'll be more, lasting longer most likely too, according to the BBC forecast.

About to walk uphill and inland to work to find out!


----------



## existentialist (Jan 23, 2013)

Absolutely none, here. A slight frost, and that's it.

It will be interesting to see if the weather in St David's, where I am bound this morning, will be any different.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 23, 2013)

Loads in Cardiff, but it's all mushy and you can drive on it, everything was wet before it came down so it's just melting, most people made it to work, i thought loads would be off today.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 23, 2013)

spose i better get a shower and blydi go in then!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 23, 2013)

stop yer moaning!
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/n...ygone-wales-from-our-archives-91466-32654205/
2 sets of great pics


----------



## existentialist (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm in Narberth now, where it has been snowing heavily this afternoon - all the shops are shut! - and is just chucking a few flakes around. My co-tutor is snowed in in Cardigan, so it's a solo gig tonight, and 3 of the students have phoned in - Swansea, apparently, is snowtastic.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jan 23, 2013)

Central heating and hot water on the blink. Great.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 23, 2013)

nightmare
seen loads of heating engineer and plumber vans about the last couple of days


----------



## existentialist (Jan 23, 2013)

If it's a condensing boiler, check the drain tube isn't frozen. Hair dryer FTW


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 23, 2013)

existentialist said:


> Swansea, apparently, is snowtastic.


 
Certainly was, and to an extent totally against all expectations. Snowed really heavily from about 3 pm right through to 8ish ... on top of last night's snow as well.

Didn't walk to work this morning (wimped out and got a bus) but all local buses were cancelled tonight** so I had to walk all the way back .. via the pub  .....slippery conditions to say the least!

**Anyone else have as useless a local bus service as Worst Buses Cymru in Swansea area? They cancel all services at the drop of  a flake. Bet that wasn't happening in Cardiff last Friday (?)  .


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 23, 2013)

Enjoy it all while it lasts snowlovers, as much milder temps  and BIG RAIN seem to be forthcoming for the weekend


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2013)

more Welsh snow creativity 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/useful...s-and-gandalf-draw-the-crowds-91466-32662229/


----------



## Tankus (Jan 24, 2013)

So much for the "snowbomb" in Rhoose ...had a couple of inches last night ...and practically all gone today ...after a full day of glorious sunshine ......went down my local beach to watch the sunset ...but the coffee and brandy  ran out so I didn't stay for the final setting 

Rhoose point in the distance .. I'm at the Font y gary end  











not a spot of snow on the beach 















some snow on the cliff tops though 






I just love fresh bright cold days like this .........I could see the snow coming down over the moors  ...... they so often get crappy weather across the channel when I am in sunlight


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2013)

quality pics
cheers


----------



## existentialist (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks pretty much like Pembrokeshire  (ETA: weatherwise, I mean)

Very nice pics, though...


----------



## Tankus (Jan 26, 2013)

Big Lightening strike close by ...weird time of year to have it


----------



## ddraig (Jan 26, 2013)

no fukin snow! or even ice tonight! yay


----------



## existentialist (Jan 26, 2013)

Tankus said:


> Big Lightening strike close by ...weird time of year to have it


Here, too. Sounds like it might be out over the sea, but hard to tell.


----------

